# Dear ole dad comes through again



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

So I mentioned to my dad that I was looking for some older hand cranked drills and braces and not 2 weeks later these arrive. 



















The larger one on the left is a Millers Falls #2. The one on the right is a Stanley 1221.










The larger brace is a "Red Diamond" and the smaller is a Stanley #945a.

I know nothing about old braces/hand drills so any info or links would be appreciated.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

The most important thing, in my opinion, on these old drills is the chuck. Does the chuck still work properly. Are the internal springs working and pushing the two or three jaws together simultaneoulsy and do they meet correctly. If so, then you are in business. Of the two handcranked ones, or eggbeater drills, the MF #2 is a really good one. People love those. I have a Goodall Pratt version of that one and love it. I want to get another one so I have one set for countersinking and one set for predrilling. High quality tool. The braces, those are nice looking too. Are they two or three jaw chucks? They should have a ratcheting feature that is adjusted on the neck at the 90 degree angle above the chuck. Now you have to find some nice auger bits for them tools. 

Are there any bits in the handle of the MF #2? I think those actually have a cavity in the handle and the top unscrews. Wood threads if I remember so if it is stuck and you don't hear any rattling, I'd just leave it personally. 

Here's a good link. http://www.wkfinetools.com/hus-bort...no2-1903-anatomy/mfhd-no2-1903-anatomy-01.asp


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Your very lucky.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

They are all functioning properly. The Millers Falls top does remove and there are 3 fluted bits. Read last night that they were originally shipped with 6 or 8, so actually getting 3 ain't too bad.


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

sawdustfactory said:


> They are all functioning properly. The Millers Falls top does remove and there are 3 fluted bits. Read last night that they were originally shipped with 6 or 8, so actually getting 3 ain't too bad.


I have the same mf drill and it immediately became my favorite. Mine came with about 4 or 6 bits. I had never used fluted bits before but they have been a pleasure.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Good deal! Were they family tools, if so that makes it even better!


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

I agree with what firemedic said wholeheartedly. I have the MF 5A and for the longest time I couldn't figure out what the rattle was...:icon_redface:


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Very nice indeed! I'm 72 and still have tools my dad gave me....priceless.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Not family tools. Dad is a retired auto mechanic. He picked these up at a local combination flea market/swap meet/arts and crafts fair that happens in his town 2 times per year. Got em all for $2 each.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

sawdustfactory said:


> He picked these up at a local combination flea market/swap meet/arts and crafts fair that happens in his town 2 times per year. Got em all for $2 each.


Wow, terrific gift, good score by your father.

I have two braces, one was my fathers. I paid $5 for the other a my local flea market. I keep them with coutersink bits installed. I do not use fasterners often, but when I need to countersink, I prefer doing this by hand, much better control than a cordless drill.

I recently picked up with auger bits designed for a brace, with the tapered square drive. Always good to have on hand.


----------

